# A Muse 7/20/06



## Makeupluvr (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, per suggestion from Sanne, I moved the pic links to here and took out the thread link.  PLMK if you have any problems accessing the pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I know not all of the pics are swatches, but they are pretty accurate as far as coloring goes.  So . . . here you go!


All the e/s duos(pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...swithflash.jpg

MSF (pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...withflash2.jpg

Fluidlines (pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...fluidlines.jpg

Fluidline swatches:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...neswatches.jpg

lippies (pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...iesupclose.jpg

lippies a little closer (pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...uselippies.jpg

A Muse l/g's (I mislabeled!  Switch Lip 65 and Ciao, Manhattan):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...swithflash.jpg

Pattern Maker mini haul (pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...nMakerhaul.jpg

Turquatic l/g's (pic, not swatch):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...swithflash.jpg

Now on to the swatches!

For the lippies, I didn't use any liner as I didn't want to "corrupt" the color, LOL.  My lips are pretty pigmented so I did bare lips as part of the layout so you could see the difference.

Bare Lips:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ipsresized.jpg

Blonde on Blonde:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ps2resized.jpg

Charm Factor:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...or2resized.jpg

15 Minutes:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...tesresized.jpg


A Muse eye shadow swatches! The color pay off of these is 10x's better than the original mineral e/s's. I would say the payoff is pretty comparable to the regular e/s's. When I wiped the swatches off of my arm, I had to scrub a bit and the darker colors still left behind a bit of a stain. HTH They are in the same order as the pic above and as listed below:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ashresized.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...estresized.jpg

Individual pics of each e/s duo:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...eatElement.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ngAmbition.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...GalleryGal.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ewPurple_X.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...creenVinyl.jpg

PLMK if you have any problems accessing the pics and I will see what I can do.

Enjoy!


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 21, 2006)

*MAC Naked You vs. Shooting Star vs. Shimpagne MSFs*

Mods, forgive me it I'm not supposed to make separate posts for each topic & merge/delete as needed!

No flash:





Flash:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bright Side/Gallery Gal & Illusionary/Burning Ambition Swatches*


----------



## rubixio (Jul 21, 2006)

I didnt want to make a new thread for just these, so I figured this was the 'official' A Muse thread.





Graphic brown compared to rich ground.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 22, 2006)

I found nothing else similar to Shooting Star. From Nars: Sertao, Madly, Lovejoy, Silvana are different. From MAC: Trace Gold, Peachtwist, Sweet as Cacao, Sunbasque are different.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Right To Left: Illusionary, Burning Ambition, Coco Beach





- Illusionary Burning Ambition e/s Duo,
- Blonde on Blone lipstick
- New Weed Fluidliner


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 24, 2006)

LipGlass Lip 65:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Padmita (Aug 3, 2006)

Shimpagne:






Shooting Star:











Ciao Manhattan:






Lip 65:






Charm Factor:






Charm Factor vs. Sandy B. & Pink Cabana:


----------



## Padmita (Aug 3, 2006)

Porcelain Pink:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 6, 2006)

my A Muse Haul


----------



## xSazx (Aug 9, 2006)

shimpagne, porcelain pink & medium


----------



## ette (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## sincola (Aug 14, 2006)

Porcelain Pink:

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/347/07jj7.jpg


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 15, 2006)

*more e/s duos*


----------



## ilyana (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for the swatches! I can't wait to get my MSF!


----------



## lara (Aug 16, 2006)

*These are product images only.*

_Shimpagne MSF_
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-157

_Porcelain Pink MSF_
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-156

_Shooting Star MSF_
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-155

_Lithograph Fluidline_
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-152

_New Weed Fluidline_
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-151


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## kimmy (Aug 30, 2006)

15 Minutes l/s on NW15


----------



## ette (Aug 31, 2006)

15 Minutes Lipstick on C25/C40:





Ciao Manhattan Lipglass:




Burning Ambition/Illusionary Duo (Lighter Color):


----------



## Ascella (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw some old old request for Element VS Coppering.

Daylight





Flash


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 24, 2007)

lip 65 l/g on lips


----------

